# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Hitleri ishte nje gjeni apo thjesht nje psikopat?

## Duke_Of_Arberia

Mund te jepni mendimin tuaj rreth Hitlerit, shkaktari i luftes se dyte boterore. Ishte gjeni sepse mbrenda nje kohe te shkurter arriti te pushtonte nje pjese te madhe te evropes, apo psikopat per arsyen qe bazohej ne paragjykime dhe barbarizma.
Pres pergjigjet tuaja.

----------


## MtrX

ishte dhe gjeni dhe psikopat, une do ta klasifikoja me shume si gjeni "i keq" ne fushen e lidershipit ose udheheqjes se njerezve. jane te njohura te gjitha teknikat te cilat ai zbuloi per te genjyer mendjet e masave si propaganda etj etj., dhe keto teknika vazhdojne te zbatohen edhe sot, edhe ne shtete shume te zhvilluara...
nga ana tjeter ishte edhe psikopat dhe mizor, prandaj dhe beri aq shume krime ndaj shume njerezish.
mbase vetem kjo perzjerje ndermjet psikopatit dhe njeriut qe ka nje mendje te zhvilluar arriti te prodhoje nje njeri prototip te tille si Hitleri.
Ka dhe tani nje president tjeter qe e kane quajtur shpesh Hitler  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## R2T

NJe person qe brenda nje dekade rikuperoi ekonomine e shtetit te vet, formoi ushtrine me te kompletuar te kohes, krijoi pune per 6 miljone te papune, forcoi ndjenjen e atdhedashurise, dhe ndertoi shtetin me te perparuar per kohen nuk mund te quhet gje tjeter vecse gjeni. Si te gjithe njerzit e medhenj dhe ai nuk dsikutohet qe mund ta kete patur ndonje vidhe mangut, po ajo eshte prezente te cdo gjeni (p.sh Einsteni)

----------


## Ryder

Gjeni apo psikopat?? 
Me duket sikur po degjoj fjale te filtruara me mijera e mijera here nepermjet librave qe predikojne drejtesine e fitimtarit.

Ai ka qene nje burre shteti qe i eshte pershtatur rrethanave te kohes se tij, aspak i ndryshem nga Napoleoni, Jul Cezari ose George Bushi. 
Te gjykosh ate dmth te gjykosh komplet historine njerezore e cila esht e ndertuar ne pushtime.
E vetmja e mete e tij ka qene ajo qe humbi luften. 
Humbes esht vetem ai qe humb o milet...

----------


## mitrovicalia_81

* HITLERI, Gjeni por edhe viktimë e tradhtarëve* 

Unë mund të them çka të doj për të por duke u bazuar në disa nga librat e shkruara të një austriaku për Luftën e Dytë Botërore ai shpesh u çuajt si një ndër komandantët (legjendar) të ushtrisë më të madhe në historinë e njerëzimit. 

Hitleri çdo gjë e ka bërë duke u bzuar në fakt që sot askush prej nesh nuk e din. Ai ka ditur se çdo luftë është rezultat i tmerreve dhe viktimizimit por qëllimi i tij ka qenë shkatërrimi i popujve që depërtuan në Europë nga lindja, jugu dhe pernedimi. 
Sot si rezultat i mos-arritjes së qëllimit Hitlerian Ballkani është i përgjakur nga ata që ai i konsideronte identik me shtazët. 

Ne të gjithë e dimë që ai nuk i deshti skllevërit, romët, e as jevrejët. Por aty për aty qëndron një arsye i fortë. Për të qenë gjeni duhet së paku patur një arsye apo fakt të fortë për të inicuar largimin e atyre popujve. 
* Duhet ditur se armata hitleriane ka qenë ajo e cila prodhoi aeroplanin e parë supersonik në histori por edhe mjete NUKLEARE. Disa thonin që Amerianët i kanë blerë të dhënat nukleare nga disa shkencëtarë gjermano-nacistë dhe e hedhën bombën nukleare në Japoni.* 

Çka mendoni ju, ushtria e Hitlerit ka bërë shumë masakra dhe gjëra të atilla, por * Amerikanët për brenda një minuti i la me dhjetëra mija njerëz të zhdukur nga Toka (në Japoni) dhe sot e kësaj dite gjenet e njerëzve atje janë të çrregulluara - dëshmon se fëmijët lindin të çrregullt.* 

Po nëse Hitleri do ta fitonte luftën, si do të jetonim ne sot, çka iu merr mendja. A do të përballeshim me tmerre të luftës si popull gjithmonë i viktimizuar apo do të ishim banorë të një shteti apo strukture me të fortë dhe të pasur në Tokë. 

*Unë kam lexuar që disa nga eksperimentet e Hitlerit të quajtura "Conspiracy Experiments" "Eksperimente të panjohura" kanë qenë prodhimi i anijes kozmike, të cilin Hitleri e ka parapa si sulm i armikut nga OZONI dhe krijimi i kushteve për zhvillimin e mikro-gjenetikës.* 

Ja kaq,


Mitrovicialia ju nderon

----------


## mitrovicalia_81

Adolf Hitler

Synopsis
Adolf Hitler, a charismatic, Austrian-born demagogue, rose to power in Germany during the 1920s and early 1930s at a time of social, political, and economic upheaval. Failing to take power by force in 1923, he eventually won power by democratic means. Once in power, he eliminated all opposition and launched an ambitious program of world domination and elimination of the Jews, paralleling ideas he advanced in his book, Mein Kampf. His "1,000 Year Reich" barely lasted 12 years and he died a broken and defeated man. 

Hitler's Early Life
Adolf Hitler was born on April 20, 1889, the fourth child of Alois Schickelgruber and Klara Hitler in the Austrian town of Braunau. Two of his siblings died from diphtheria when they were children, and one died shortly after birth. Alois was a customs official, illegitimate by birth, who was described by his housemaid as a "very strict but comfortable" man. Young Adolf was showered with love and affection by his mother. 
When Adolf was three years old, the family moved to Passau, along the Inn River on the German side of the border. A brother, Edmond, was born two years later. The family moved once more in 1895 to the farm community of Hafeld, 30 miles southwest of Linz. Another sister, Paula, was born in 1896, the sixth of the union, supplemented by a half brother and half sister from one of his father's two previous marriages. 

Following another family move, Adolf lived for six months across from a large Benedictine monastery. The monastery's coat of arms' most salient feature was a swastika. As a youngster, Adolf's dream was to enter the priesthood. While there is anecdotal evidence that Adolf's father regularly beat him during his childhood, it was not unusual for discipline to be enforced in that way during that period. 

By 1900, Hitler's talents as an artist surfaced. He did well enough in school to be eligible for either the university preparatory "gymnasium" or the technical/scientific Realschule. Because the latter had a course in drawing, Adolf accepted his father's decision to enroll him in the Realschule. He did not do well there. 

Adolf's father died in 1903 after suffering a pleural hemorrhage. Adolf himself suffered from lung infections, and he quit school at the age of 16, partially the result of ill health and partially the result of poor school work. 

In 1906, Adolf was permitted to visit Vienna, but he was unable to gain admission to a prestigious art school. His mother developed terminal breast cancer and was treated by Dr. Edward Bloch, a Jewish doctor who served the poor. After an operation and excruciatingly painful and expensive treatments with a dangerous drug, she died on December 21, 1907. 

Hitler spent six years in Vienna, living on a small legacy from his father and an orphan's pension. Virtually penniless by 1909, he wandered Vienna as a transient, sleeping in bars, flophouses, and shelters for the homeless, including, ironically, those financed by Jewish philanthropists. It was during this period that he developed his prejudices about Jews, his interest in politics, and debating skills. According to John Toland's biography, Adolf Hitler, two of his closest friends at this time were Jewish, and he admired Jewish art dealers and Jewish operatic performers and producers. However, Vienna was a center of anti-Semitism, and the media's portrayal of Jews as scapegoats with stereotyped attributes did not escape Hitler's fascination. 

In May 1913, Hitler, seeking to avoid military service, left Vienna for Munich, the capital of Bavaria, following a windfall received from an aunt who was dying. In January, the police came to his door bearing a draft notice from the Austrian government. The document threatened a year in prison and a fine if he was found guilty of leaving his native land with the intent of evading conscription. Hitler was arrested on the spot and taken to the Austrian Consulate. Upon reporting to Salzburg for duty, he was found "unfit...too weak...and unable to bear arms." 

Hitler's World War I Service
When World War I was touched off by the assassination by a Serb of the heir to the Austrian Empire, Archduke Franz Ferdinand. Hitler's passions against foreigners, particularly Slavs, were inflamed. He was caught up in the patriotism of the time, and submitted a petition to enlist in the Bavarian army. 
After less than two months of training, Hitler's regiment saw its first combat near Ypres, against the British and Belgians. Hitler narrowly escaped death in battle several times, and was eventually awarded two Iron Crosses for bravery. He rose to the rank of lance corporal but no further. In October 1916, he was wounded by an enemy shell and evacuated to a Berlin area hospital. After recovering, and serving a total of four years in the trenches, he was temporarily blinded by a mustard gas attack in Belgium in October 1918. 

Communist-inspired insurrections shook Germany while Hitler was recovering from his injuries. Some Jews were leaders of these abortive revolutions, and this inspired hatred of Jews as well as Communists. On November 9th, the Kaiser abdicated and the Socialists gained control of the government. Anarchy was more the rule in the cities. 

Free Corps
The Free Corps was a paramilitary organization composed of vigilante war veterans who banded together to fight the growing Communist insurgency which was taking over Germany. The Free Corps crushed this insurgency. Its members formed the nucleus of the Nazi "brown-shirts" (S.A.) which served as the Nazi party's army. 
Weimar Republic
With the loss of the war, the German monarchy came to an end and a republic was proclaimed. A constitution was written providing for a President with broad political and military power and a parliamentary democracy. A national election was held to elect 423 deputies to the National Assembly. The centrist parties swept to victory. The result was what is known as the Weimar Republic. On June 28, 1919, the German government ratified the Treaty of Versailles. Under the terms of the treaty which ended hostilities in the War, Germany had to pay reparations for all civilian damages caused by the war. Germany also lost her colonies and large portions of German territory. A 30-mile strip on the right bank of the Rhine was demilitarized. Limits were placed on German armaments and military strength. The terms of the treaty were humiliating to most Germans, and condemnation of its terms undermined the government and served as a rallying cry for those who like Hitler believed Germany was ultimately destined for greatness. 
German Worker's Party
Soon after the war, Hitler was recruited to join a military intelligence unit, and was assigned to keep tabs on the German Worker's Party. At the time, it was comprised of only a handful of members. It was disorganized and had no program, but its members expressed a right-wing doctrine consonant with Hitler's. He saw this party as a vehicle to reach his political ends. His blossoming hatred of the Jews became part of the organization's political platform. Hitler built up the party, converting it from a de facto discussion group to an actual political party. Advertising for the party's meetings appeared in anti-Semitic newspapers. The turning point of Hitler's mesmerizing oratorical career occurred at one such meeting held on October 16, 1919. Hitler's emotional delivery of an impromptu speech captivated his audience. Through word of mouth, donations poured into the party's coffers, and subsequent mass meetings attracted hundreds of Germans eager to hear the young, forceful and hypnotic leader. 
With the assistance of party staff, Hitler drafted a party program consisting of twenty-five points. This platform was presented at a public meeting on February 24, 1920, with over 2,000 eager participants. After hecklers were forcibly removed by Hitler supporters armed with rubber truncheons and whips, Hitler electrified the audience with his masterful demagoguery. Jews were the principal target of his diatribe. Among the 25 points were revoking the Versailles Treaty, confiscating war profits, expropriating land without compensation for use by the state, revoking civil rights for Jews, and expelling those Jews who had emigrated into Germany after the war began. 

The following day, The Protocols of the Elders of Zion were published in the local anti-Semitic newspaper. The false, but alarming accusations reinforced Hitler's anti-Semitism. Soon after, treatment of the Jews was a major theme of Hitler's orations, and the increasing scapegoating of the Jews for inflation, political instability, unemployment, and the humiliation in the war, found a willing audience. Jews were tied to "internationalism" by Hitler. The name of the party was changed to the National Socialist German Worker's party, and the red flag with the swastika was adopted as the party symbol. A local newspaper which appealed to anti-Semites was on the verge of bankruptcy, and Hitler raised funds to purchase it for the party. 

In January 1923, French and Belgian troops marched into Germany to settle a reparations dispute. Germans resented this occupation, which also had an adverse effect on the economy. Hitler's party benefited by the reaction to this development, and exploited it by holding mass protest rallies despite a ban on such rallies by the local police. 

The Nazi party began drawing thousands of new members, many of whom were victims of hyper-inflation and found comfort in blaming the Jews for this trouble. The price of an egg, for example, had inflated to 30 million times its original price in just 10 years. Economic upheaval generally breeds political upheaval, and Germany in the 1920s was no exception. 

The Munich Putsch
The Bavarian government defied the Weimar Republic, accusing it of being too far left. Hitler endorsed the fall of the Weimar Republic, and declared at a public rally on October 30, 1923 that he was prepared to march on Berlin to rid the government of the Communists and the Jews. On November 8, 1923, Hitler held a rally at a Munich beer hall and proclaimed a revolution. The following day, he led 2,000 armed "brown-shirts" in an attempt to take over the Bavarian government. This putsch was resisted and put down by the police, after more than a dozen were killed in the fighting. Hitler suffered a broken and dislocated arm in the melee, was arrested, and was imprisoned at Landsberg. He received a five-year sentence. 
Mein Kampf
Hitler served only nine months of his five-year term. While in prison, he wrote the first volume of Mein Kampf. It was partly an autobiographical book (although filled with glorified inaccuracies, self-serving half-truths and outright revisionism) which also detailed his views on the future of the German people. There were several targets of the vicious diatribes in the book, such as democrats, Communists, and internationalists. But he reserved the brunt of his vituperation for the Jews, whom he portrayed as responsible for all of the problems and evils of the world, particularly democracy, Communism, and internationalism, as well as Germany's defeat in the War. Jews were the German nation's true enemy, he wrote. They had no culture of their own, he asserted, but perverted existing cultures such as Germany's with their parasitism. As such, they were not a race, but an anti-race. 
"[The Jews'] ultimate goal is the denaturalization, the promiscuous bastardization of other peoples, the lowering of the racial level of the highest peoples as well as the domination of his racial mishmash through the extirpation of the folkish intelligentsia and its replacement by the members of his own people," he wrote. On the contrary, the German people were of the highest racial purity and those destined to be the master race according to Hitler. To maintain that purity, it was necessary to avoid intermarriage with subhuman races such as Jews and Slavs. 

Germany could stop the Jews from conquering the world only by eliminating them. By doing so, Germany could also find Lebensraum, living space, without which the superior German culture would decay. This living space, Hitler continued, would come from conquering Russia (which was under the control of Jewish Marxists, he believed) and the Slavic countries. This empire would be launched after democracy was eliminated and a "FÅhrer" called upon to rebuild the German Reich. 

A second volume of Mein Kampf was published in 1927. It included a history of the Nazi party to that time and its program, as well as a primer on how to obtain and retain political power, how to use propaganda and terrorism, and how to build a political organization. 

While Mein Kampf was crudely written and filled with embarrassing tangents and ramblings, it struck a responsive chord among its target those Germans who believed it was their destiny to dominate the world. The book sold over five million copies by the start of World War II. 

Hitler's Rise to Power
Once released from prison, Hitler decided to seize power constitutionally rather than by force of arms. Using demagogic oratory, Hitler spoke to scores of mass audiences, calling for the German people to resist the yoke of Jews and Communists, and to create a new empire which would rule the world for 1,000 years. 
Hitler's Nazi party captured 18% of the popular vote in the 1930 elections. In 1932, Hitler ran for President and won 30% of the vote, forcing the eventual victor, Paul von Hindenburg, into a runoff election. A political deal was made to make Hitler chancellor in exchange for his political support. He was appointed to that office in January 1933. 

Upon the death of Hindenburg in August 1934, Hitler was the consensus successor. With an improving economy, Hitler claimed credit and consolidated his position as a dictator, having succeeded in eliminating challenges from other political parties and government institutions. The German industrial machine was built up in preparation for war. By 1937, he was comfortable enough to put his master plan, as outlined in Mein Kampf, into effect. Calling his top military aides together at the "FÅhrer Conference" in November 1937, he outlined his plans for world domination. Those who objected to the plan were dismissed. 

Hitler Launches the War
Hitler ordered the annexation of Austria and the Sudetenland in 1938. Hitler's army invaded Poland on September 1, 1939, sparking France and England to declare war on Germany. A Blitzkrieg (lightning war) of German tanks and infantry swept through most of Western Europe as nation after nation fell to the German war machine. 
In 1941, Hitler ignored a non-aggression pact he had signed with the Soviet Union in August 1939. Several early victories after the invasion of the Soviet Union in June 1941, were reversed with crushing defeats at Moscow (December 1941) and Stalingrad (winter, 1942-43). The United States entered the war in December 1941. By 1944, the Allies invaded occupied Europe at Normandy Beach on the French coast, German cities were being destroyed by bombing, and Italy, Germany's major ally under the leadership of Fascist dictator Benito Mussolini, had fallen. 

Hitler's Last Days
Several attempts were made on Hitler's life during the war, but none was successful. As the war appeared to be inevitably lost and his hand-picked lieutenants, seeing the futility, defied his orders, he killed himself on April 30, 1945. His long-term mistress and new bride, Eva Braun, joined him in suicide. By that time, one of his chief objectives was achieved with the annihilation of two-thirds of European Jewry.

----------


## Reina

psikopat, kam lexuar dhe ca shkrime te tije e skishin kuptim fare, po ne ate kohe njerezit ishin te verber e te hidheruar keshtu sarriten te kuptonin. Ky eshte mendimi im.

----------


## Mina

Boll te shohesh ate foto. S'kam koment tjeter.

----------


## MtrX

ne fakt ne duke marre parasysh se ne cfare kondita jemi tani, e quajme me shume psikopat se gjeni, po po te ishim ne kondita te tjera tani, si psh nqs ai nuk do e kishte humbur luften do ishte ai gjeniu, dhe jo Amerika superfuqia "e mire" qe hodhi bomben atomike...

----------


## Ora

Pak kohe me pare ne televizion u dha nje film mbi Hitlerin qe e kishin titulluar "The rise of evil", dhe mund te them qe gjithe ajo periudhe mund te permblidhet ne kete fjali:
"The only thing necessary for evil to flourish is for good men to do nothing" Edmund Burke (1729-1797)
Hitleri ishte "evil". 

Ora

----------


## macia_blu

uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, kush flet per hitlerin?
Kush me thote ku eshte ndryshimi midis hitlerit dhe bushit?????
...
Po pse ti ora, nuk paske  pare e degjuar se edhe  "evil" mund te jete gjeni?
...
do flas vitin tjeter per hitlerin, se kete vit nuk kam kohe. 
bye!

----------


## StterollA

Aftesia e Hitlerit tregohet me te arrituar e tij dhe te shtetit qe ai drejtonte ne ate kohe; nga ana tjeter psihopatia e tij nuk do shume ment per tu kuptuar. Egziston nje fjale qe nderlidh te dyja keto tipare per te pershkruar  nje njeri - delikvent. Hitleri eshte nje nder delivkentet (njerzit e mencur, qe i kane shfrytezuar aftesite e tyre ne te keqe te njerzimit) me te medhenj te historise.





> Humbes esht vetem ai qe humb o milet...


Edhe humbesi eshte "fitues".. fiton nje humbje..  :buzeqeshje: 


Lufta e Hitlerit nuk eshte e humbur dhe qellimet  e tija nuk jane te shuara. Racistet dhe nacistet egzistojne edhe sot, dhe kane hapur jo pak probleme ne shtete te ndryshme (me se shumti ne US). Deri sa kjo eshte pjese e realitetit te socem, lufta nuk eshte e mbaruar...

----------


## troptit

Tung!
 Se pari desha te them se Hitleri nuk eshte shkaku i LIIB. 
Se dyti ai ishte nje geni psikopat. Ka qene kjo perzierje qe i ka dhene nje fuqi te jashtezakoneshme ketij njeriu, nese me lejoni ta quaj njeri?!

----------


## isabel

kam lexuar ne nje reviste qe nuk ia mbaj mend emrin por mund ta gjej, se Hitleri ishte çifut. jo vetem ai por edhe Sadaam Husein ka lindur ne nje fshat çifut dhe eshte i tille. Hitleri ishte thjesh nje denim per token nga Zoti dhe nje fatkeqesi siç kane qene shume lider çifute. nuk e kam fjelen per çifutet ne pergjithesi. nuk jam raciste. po them thjesht nje fakt .

----------


## MtrX

isabel 
hitleri nuk ishte cifut, ai lindi ne Austri nga prinder gjermane, dhe vetem kur shkoi ne Viene ai e kuptoi se kush ishin me te vertete cifutet, dhe cfare kishin nen kontroll ata ne shtetin austriak, dhe me vone edhe ne shtetin gjerman (mediat, mjekesine, etj qe benin propaganden cifute perca e sundo ne Gjermanine e asaj kohe) dhe keshtu filloi ai t'i urrente cifutet kjo eshte e verteta sic  e thote vete Hitleri ne pjesen e pare te librit te tij me te famshem Mein Kampf, e cila perben pak a shume autobiografine e tij.
Me sa di une shkaku i luftes se dyte boterore ishin perseri edhe njehere Illuministet, te cilet kishin shkaktuar po ashtu te gjitha lufterat dhe revolucionet e ndryshme ne bote duke filluar nga revolucioni francez, por kjo gje nuk njihet nga shume njerez sot...

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga isabel_ 
> *kam lexuar ne nje reviste qe nuk ia mbaj mend emrin por mund ta gjej, se Hitleri ishte çifut. jo vetem ai por edhe Sadaam Husein ka lindur ne nje fshat çifut dhe eshte i tille. Hitleri ishte thjesh nje denim per token nga Zoti dhe nje fatkeqesi siç kane qene shume lider çifute. nuk e kam fjelen per çifutet ne pergjithesi. nuk jam raciste. po them thjesht nje fakt .*


mamaja e tij ishte cifute.

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga MtrX_ 
> *isabel 
> hitleri nuk ishte cifut, ai lindi ne Austri nga prinder gjermane, dhe vetem kur shkoi ne Viene ai e kuptoi se kush ishin me te vertete cifutet, dhe cfare kishin nen kontroll ata ne shtetin austriak, dhe me vone edhe ne shtetin gjerman (mediat, mjekesine, etj qe benin propaganden cifute perca e sundo ne Gjermanine e asaj kohe) dhe keshtu filloi ai t'i urrente cifutet kjo eshte e verteta sic  e thote vete Hitleri ne pjesen e pare te librit te tij me te famshem Mein Kampf, e cila perben pak a shume autobiografine e tij.
> Me sa di une shkaku i luftes se dyte boterore ishin perseri edhe njehere Illuministet, te cilet kishin shkaktuar po ashtu te gjitha lufterat dhe revolucionet e ndryshme ne bote duke filluar nga revolucioni francez, por kjo gje nuk njihet nga shume njerez sot...*


 LEIDA BIS DU MEIN FROIND FALSCH INFORMIERT "HITLER"DUKE DITUR  POTENCIALIN QIFUT  TE CILET NUK E PERKRAHEN  NGA ANA FINANCIARE PER TE ARDHUR NE PUSHTET  ATEHER   HITLER E ARITI ME DHUNE  NUK MUND TE QUHET GJENI NJE NJERI QE DHE SOT TE KALL FRIK  .

----------


## xxxl

nese hitler ishte  nje iluminist  atehere eshte ai vetem shkaktari i luftes se dyte boterore dhe mos haroni se ajo fillovi me pushtimin e polonise  nga "ILUMINISTET" nqs jane te tille         KUR BOTA NDODHET NE KRIZE  KA VETEM LUFTRA  "AINSHTEIN" KA THENE NE LUFTEN E TRETE BOTERORE NUK DIHET SE ME CFARE DO LUFTOHET POR NE TE 4 NJERZIMI DO LUFTOJ ME GURA"

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga xxxl_ 
> *LEIDA BIS DU MEIN FROIND FALSCH INFORMIERT "HITLER"DUKE DITUR  POTENCIALIN QIFUT  TE CILET NUK E PERKRAHEN  NGA ANA FINANCIARE PER TE ARDHUR NE PUSHTET  ATEHER   HITLER E ARITI ME DHUNE  NUK MUND TE QUHET GJENI NJE NJERI QE DHE SOT TE KALL FRIK  .*


ke shume te drejet xxxl, se ato qe the jan te vertete, skishte asgje hitleri me cifutet po nuk e  perkrahen prandaj dhe i urrente, dhe ngaqe ishin aq te fuqishem te te pasur gjeti dhe rastin tja hedh fajin atyre per luften e pare boterore qe gjermania humbi. Gjermanet jan njerez shume krenar e sapo kishin dal nga nje luft shume e madhe keshtu kishin nevoje per fjal te bukura, dhe hitleri gjeti rastin dhe u dha. Nuk besoj se ishte gjeni fare.

----------


## Orku

Gjeni apo psikopat ???

DEMON !

Njerezimi ka pare shume konflikte me pasoja tragjike para Hitlerit dhe kam bindjen se do te shikoje serish edhe ne te ardhmen.

Por ajo qe perben te vecanten e ketij demoni eshte karakteri racor i luftes dhe metodat makabre te shfarosjes se njerezve te pafajshem me gjakftohtesi !

Gjithsesi duhet pranuar se ne demonizimin e tij nuk kane ndikuar vetem krimet por edhe aftesite, nje karakteristike qe bart cdo demon. 

Fjala vjen lufta e pare boterore pati shume me teper ushtare te vrare se lufta e dyte por askush nuk e paraqet ish perandorin gjerman si nje ekuivalent te Hitlerit. Stalini sipas arkivave te publikuara te KGB eshte pergjegjes per vdekjen e 30 milione njerezve ne kohe paqe por sadoqe njihet boterisht si diktator serish nuk i rezervohet i njejti nivel me Hitlerin.

Bashkohem me mendimin e nje parafolesi i cili thoshte se njerez te tille vijne ne emer te nje ndeshkimi !

----------

